# Bota Shpirtërore > Agnosticizëm dhe ateizëm >  Ateizmi, filozofia dhe Europa

## iliria e para

24 Janar 2014 11:01,* Nga Blerim Latifi*



*Një nga testet themelore përmes të cilit një shoqëri dëshmon se është modernizuar dhe është europianizuar është pikërisht trajtimi i ateizmit, jo si krim politik e moral, por si një qëndrim intelektual i bazuar mbi një të drejtë themelore individuale që është epashkëputshme nga tërësia e të drejtave dhe lirive tjera të njeriut.*

Në përpjekjet e tyre, tashmë disa vjeçare, për të imponuar religjionin në sistemin e arsimit publik, klerikë dhe propagandues islamë në Kosovë vazhdimisht shërbehen me një tezë tërësisht të gabuar. Kjo është teza mbi lidhjen kushtëzuese në mes komunizmit dhe ateizmit, ky i fundit i kuptuar si tërësia e atyre pikëpamjeve që mohojnë ekzistencën e realitetit hyjnor.

Në brendi të kësaj teze arsyetimi është fare i thjeshtë: ateizmi ka qenë produkt i komunizmit dhe meqë tashmë komunizmi ka rënë duhet të bjerë edhe pasoja e tij. Rrjedhimisht shkollat publike duhet t’u bëjnë vend brenda programeve të tyre edhe mësim-besimeve religjioze. Në të kundërtën ato vazhdojnë të jenë shkolla komuniste.

Se kjo tezë është krejtësisht e gabuar e heton kushdo që disponon me njohuritë elementare nga historia intelektuale e Perëndimit. Gabimi qëndron pikërisht te supozimi i lidhjes kushtëzuese në fjalë. Komunizmi, qoftë si filozofi politike, qoftë edhe si ideologji, nuk është krijues i botëkuptimit ateist. Komunizmi vetëm e ka përvetësuar këtë botëkuptim që kulminacionin e tij e ka të lidhur me epokën e iluminizmit europian.

Është pikërisht kjo epokë e cila ateizmin fragmentar paramodern e zhvillon deri në nivelin e një fenomeni të rëndësishëm kulturor. Brenda këtij zhvillimi e gjejmë procesin e transformimit të ateizmit nga një krim politik e moral në një qëndrim legjitim intelektual. Ky transformim përbën një nga momentet esenciale në atë që e diferencon modernitetin europian nga epokat paraprake. Në Greqinë e lashtë ateizmi ka qenë një krim i rëndë politik.

Filozofi Protagora u dënua me vdekje dhe librat e tij u dogjën në sheshin e Athinës vetëm pse u deklarua agnostik në çështjen e zotave. Për ta, mendonte Protagora, nuk mund të dimë asgjë me siguri, në janë apo nuk janë. Por grekët agnosticizmin e tij e morën për ateizëm dhe ai u detyrua të largohej nga qyteti për të shpëtuar kokën.

Pak më vonë me të njëjtën akuzë për ateizëm u ballafaqua edhe Sokrati, por ky, si patrioti i madh i qytetit të tij, nuk pranoi të largohej dhe iu bind vendimit të agoras greke për ta dënuar me vdekje. Bota mesjetare ka të njëjtin qëndrim ndaj ateizmit, i cili pothuajse zhduket krejtësisht në kontekstin e një shoqërie ku religjioni përcakton ritmin e çdo segmenti të jetës sociale. Ato që njihen si herezitë mesjetare nuk kanë të bëjnë me ateizmin.

Ato janë vetëm konflikte interpretimesh brenda dogmave fetare, interpretime devijuese nga interpretimet zyrtare të kishës sunduese. Ateizmi duhet të presë procesin e madh të sekularizimit për të fituar të drejtën e ekzistencës. Ky proces “e dëbon” religjionin nga instanca normative e shoqërisë duke u dhënë autonominë të gjitha sferave që konstituojnë realitetin social. Shkenca, morali dhe politika janë të parat që përfitojnë nga ky proces dhe kjo mundëson rehabilitimin e ateizmit.

Ai më nuk mund të trajtohet si imoralitet, sepse morali nuk ka të bëjë me religjionin. Normat morale nuk zbresin më nga qielli i një bote tjetër, por burojnë nga brendia e autonomisë së vullnetit të njeriut. Kjo do të thotë se të qenit njeri i mirë dhe të qenit ateist nuk janë dy pozicione që e përjashtojnë njëra tjetrën.

Nuk është më as krim politik, sepse e drejta hyjnore e mbretërve ka marrë fund dhe në vend të saj është vendosur kontrata sociale e të qeverisurve, si instancë që legjitimon pushtetin dhe moduset e ushtrimit të tij. Temat teologjike janë bërë tema apolitike. Në këtë mënyrë ateizmi reduktohet në një qëndrim shkencor ndaj çështjeve të kozmologjisë. Ai ushqehet nga qëndrimet bazike të iluminizmit dhe paradigma dominuese në shkencat moderne. Njëri prej këtyre qëndrimeve është scientizmi, besimi se shkenca është vlera më e rëndësishme e shoqërisë.

Kjo do të thotë se në iluminizëm, shkenca, sipas shprehjes së famshme të Sellars, bëhet “masë e të gjitha gjërave”. Kjo më se shumti manifestohet në çështjet e epistemologjisë. Nëse në botën mesjetare klerikët thoshin se nuk ka të vërteta dhe shpëtim jashtë kishës, në iluminizëm scientistët e përmbysin këtë tezë: nuk ka të vërteta dhe shpëtim jashtë shkencës.

E vërtetë quhet ajo teori që nuk rrëzohet nga metodat e verifikimit shkencor. Ateizmi lulëzon në momentin kur ky scientizëm iluminist bashkëvepron me paradigmën dominuese që dominon mendimin shkencor të modernitetit. Kjo është ajo që njihet si “paradigma e natyralizmit shkencor”. Robert Hanna në punimin e tij “Kanti dhe Tradita Analitike” identifikon katër tipare të kësaj paradigme: anti-supernatyralizmin, scientizmin, metafizikën fizikaliste dhe epistemologjinë radikale empiriste.

Anti-supernatyralizmi është dimensioni negativ i kësaj paradigme. Ai përjashton nga fusha e shkencës çdo lloj shpjegimi që u referohet entiteteve mbinatyrore dhe atyre jashtë kohore dhe hapësinore. Kjo nënkupton idenë se nuk ka entitete jashtë natyrës, jashtë kohës dhe hapësirës, sikurse besojnë religjionet monoteiste dhe pikërisht kjo ide qëndron në thelbin e vetë ateizmit.

Tipari i dytë, scientizmi, sipas Hanna, është teza dogmatike se shkencat ekzakte janë paradigmë e arsyetimit dhe racionalitetit. Nuk ka arsye jashtë shkencës, matanë është vetëm e paarsyeshmja dhe irracionalja që identifikohen me të pavërtetën - një qëndrim tjetër ky shumë i rëndësishëm i ateizmit.

Tipari i tretë, metafizika fizikaliste, është ideja se të gjitha faktet janë të reduktueshme në fakte fizike. Duke përvetësuar këtë ide, ateizmi mendon të rrëzojë një nga kështjellat kryesore të religjionit- doktrinën e shpirtit si entitet i pavarur nga trupi, doktrinë të cilën Gilbert Ryle në librin e tij të njohur “Koncepti i Mendjes” e quan “dogma e fantazmës në makinë”. Sipas Ryle, ideja se trupi i njeriut drejtohet nga një entitet që quhet “shpirt” e që është brenda trupit, por i pavarur prej tij, është identike me idenë e një makine që drejtohet nga një fantazmë.

Dhe në fund tipari i katërt është epistemologjia radikale empiriste e cila supozon se e gjithë dija është aposteriori, që do të thotë se është rezultat i përvojës njerëzore. Idealistët gjermanë, në krye me Kantin, që përpiqeshin t’i bënin religjionit një strehë shpëtimi nga stuhia iluministe, e godisnin pikërisht këtë tipar, duke argumentuar se është e vërtetë se e gjithë njohja fillon me përvojën, por nuk përfundon vetëm me të. Nga ana tjetër ateizmi i bën një interpretim literal idesë së kësaj epistemologjie dhe në këtë mënyrë shpallë absurditetin e pretendimeve të teologjisë për të arritur njohjen racionale të Zotit.

Në tërësinë e saj paradigma e natyralizmit shkencor është burimi nga e kanë marrë inspirimin e tyre teorik të gjithë ateistët e njohur të modernitetit, si Didero, Fojerbah, Marks, Frojd, Rasell dhe në ditët tona Richard Dawkins, e fizikanti, ndoshta më i madh bashkëkohor, Stephen Hawking, i cili së fundi rikonfirmoi pikëpamjen e tij se “ ideja e një Zoti krijues të Universit është ide e pakuptimtë”.

Kësisoj kjo paradigmë është edhe sot aktuale dhe operacionale në themelet e universitetit perëndimor, vetëm se nuk e ka arrogancën e dikurshme të mendjes iluministe, e cila besonte se mund t’i gjejë përgjigjet përfundimtare mbi çdo gjë. Tejkalimi i kësaj arrogance e ka bërë mendimin shkencor me vetë-kritik në aspiratat epistemologjike dhe për rrjedhojë ka ndodhur një në rrethe të caktuara akademike rikthim i qëndrimit të Protagorës së lashtë se për çështjen e ekzistencës së Zotit nuk mundemi as të mohojmë e as të pohojmë asgjë me siguri. Ky është agnosticizmi, rruga e tretë në kontestin e vjetër në mes teizmit dhe ateizmit, rrugë të cilën në njëfarë mënyre emiraton edhe Kanti në “Kritikën e Mendjes së Pastër”.

Sipas hulumtimeve të bëra në vitet e fundit agnostikët, së bashku me ateistët dhe të tjerë që identifikohen me ndonjë lloj forme të indiferencës ndaj religjionit, në rrafsh global, përbëjnë një komunitet prej afër 700 milionë njerëzish ( shih: The Cambridge Companion to Atheism, 2007). Shkalla më e lartë e ateizmit është e shprehur në vendet e Europës Perëndimore, në atdheun e paradigmës së natyralizmit shkencor, në atdheun e iluminizmit që dikur donte të ribënte botën nga e para. Pa ndihmën e Zotit.

Një nga testet themelore për mes të cilit një shoqëri dëshmon se është modernizuar dhe është europianizuar është pikërisht trajtimi i ateizmit, jo si krim politik e moral, por si një qëndrim intelektuali bazuar mbi një të drejtë themelore individuale që është epashkëputshme nga tërësia e të drejtave dhe lirive tjera të njeriut.

Së fundi është dëgjuar ideja se ka dallime në mes ateistëve dhe antiteistëve, se të parët qenkan deri diku të pranueshëm e të dytët qenkan armiq të besimit e të njerëzimit, e për rrjedhojë duhet ty mbyllet goja. Vetëm ata që nuk kanë lexuar asgjë serioze përtej informacioneve gjysmake të Wikipedia-s rrëshqasin në lajthitje të tilla konceptuale të vendosjes së dallimeve të prera e përjashtuese në mes këtyre dy termave.

Antiteizmi është koncept që logjikisht dhe semantikisht derivon nga koncepti i ateizmit. Kjo do të thotë se mund të jesh ateist, e të mos jesh antiteist, por nuk është e mundur të jesh antiteist e të mos jesh ateist. Ateizmi pa antiteizëm është ateizmi pasiv, personal, indiferent ndaj diskursit fetar, ndërkaq antiteizmi është ateizmi aktiv, ateizmi social, i cili konsideron se meqë Zoti nuk ekziston atëherë krejt ajo çka thonë dogmat fetarejanë vetëm një tërësi të pavërtetash nga të cilat njerëzit duhet çliruar.

Ky ateizëm aktiv e social është pjesë e traditës së kritikës së religjionit, e cila në tre shekujt e fundit ka mundësuar në botën perëndimore zhvillimin e shkencës dhe të dijeve humane. Në këtë kontekst Slavoj Zhizhek në një artikull të para disa kohëve, botuar në gazetën “The New York Times” shkruante se ateizmi është një nga trashëgimitë më të mëdha të Europës dhe në kohën e rikthimi të dhunës fetare nëpër botë, ndoshta kjo trashëgimi mund të jetë shansi i vetëm për paqe.
*
P.S. Ky shkrim është plotësim i një shkrimi të më hershëm mbi të njëjtën temë.*

_Autori është mësimdhënës i filozofisë politike në Universitetin e Prishtinës._

GAZETA  Express

----------


## mesia4ever

1. Zoteri Blerim Latifi argumentet kunder Islamit nuk mund te behen dhe te mirren si kunder argumente ndaj ekzistences se Perendise. Teizmi i Islamit nuk eshte teiizmi i vertete por nje teiizem i formuar nga njerezit. Njeriu mund ta kundershtoje 'teizmin' Islam por perseri mund te besoje ne Perendine.
2. Per nje shoqeri eshte me mire nje 'anti teizem' i tipit te Scionit, Semikut, Unreal etj. sesa nje 'teizem' i kalibrit te Referit qe justifikon ne emer te ideologjise se tij edhe sulmet vetevrasese me dinamit ndaj secilit qe nuk pajtohet me pretendimet e fese se tij. Cfare dua te them eshte kjo: eshte me mire te mos besosh ne ekzistencen e Perendise, sesa te hudhesh veten ne ere ne nje treg ku ka civile duke shpresuar se kur te vdesesh do te martohesh me 72 hyrija-gra. (Thojne mos i permend, ski vlla kesaj teorie nuk mund t'i ikesh).
3. Shanci i vetem i botes per te shpetuar nga dhuna fetare eshte pranimi i ekzistences se Perendise, nese nuk behet kjo bota do te rreshqase edhe me teper ne dhune fetare dhe madje kjo tashme eshte duke ndodhur, ne bote sot ka rritje te dhunes fetare. Shtetet perendimore, Rusia dhe Kina (qe deri ne 2035 GDP-ja e saj do ia kaloje BE-se dhe qe po investon gjithmone e me shume ne ushtri) kane fuqine ushtarake qe te mbrohen nga ekstremizmi fetar islamik, por popujt e vegjel si ne do te jene ne rrezik pasi ekstremizmi fetar do te rritet gradualisht brenda per brenda Kosoves, sidomos nese vazhdon kjo udheheqje e shtetit nga njerez te pa pergjegjshem. Kjo cka po ndodhe sot ne Egjipt neser mund te ndodhe edhe ne Kosove nese vazhdojne me tallje shqiptaret e Kosoves.
4. Edhe ateistet por edhe myslimanet jane gabim, te qenurit gabim te Islamit nuk e ben automatikisht te vertete ateizmin, andaj ky argument nuk qendron. Nese Islami eshte gabim atehere kjo nuk d.m.th. asgje perpos se Islami eshte gabim.
5. Perendimi ka zgjedhur nje lloj agnosticizmi, ku as nuk perjashtohet morali qe vjen nga predikimet e Jezusit por as nuk pranohen ne teresi pretendimet e Tij. Kjo ka futur nje kontradikte logjike ku i ka futur keta popuj ne nje 'krishterim tradicional'.
6. Qellimi i ateizmit dhe islamit eshte qe njeriun ta beje vetem nje bateri, objekt, rob, madje teoria e evolucionit njeriun e ul ne nivelin e kafshes, (pra ne ateizem njeriu eshte vetem nje pasardhes i kafshes). Dhe ateizmi po kete lavderon dhe ateistet qendrojne burrerisht prapa kesaj. Te besosh ne ateizem ti duhet te besosh se sikur maceja e sikur njeriu kane zanafillen ne te njejtin pasardhes. Ketu nuk ka asgje te keqe qe ta besoni po kete, por nese do te na ofroni pak fakte vertete do t'u ishim mirenjohes. Pershendetje

----------


## angmokio

Bota ju kthye ateizmit vetem per shkak te fese se krishtere e cila thote se origjina e botes eshte 5-6 mije vjecare? Ti vertete e beson kete gje ne bible? Pergjigju?

Argument per kete eshte se krishterimi eshte gjithnje e me teper ne kapitullim ne evrope nderkohe qe ateizmi eshte ne rritje. Nderkohe qe ne vendet muslimane ateizmi nuk njeh perkrahes fare.

----------


## semiku

> Nderkohe qe ne vendet muslimane ateizmi nuk njeh perkrahes fare.


Nuk duken sepse i shkon koka ... tragjedia eshte qe ju kete e konsideroni si mburrje !

Problemi eshte qe shumica e vendeve muslimane jane jo-tolerante, ende nuk e kane perjetuar "revulucionin francez" te tyre dhe ende nuk jane laicizuar ne kuptimin qe religjioni plotesisht te ndahet nga shteti.Vetem Turqija eshte laicizuar ne teresi (Ataturk) mirepo Erdogan eshte duke e reislamizuar,edhe ate me sukses...keshtu kane qene edhe vendet europiane (te krishtera) para "hapit te madh" p.sh. deri me 1788. ateistet nuk do guxonin te deklaroheshin lirshem,mirepo vetem mbas dy viteve 1790. ateisteve nuk do i binte as nje fije e flokut nese deklaroheshin te tille.

Do bie edhe Bastija e juaj,pa merak  :ngerdheshje:  ...deri atehere vetem vazhdoni keshtu si jeni  > Turbo-Islam < dhe armiqte e juaj do jene te kenaqur !

----------


## mesia4ever

Ne boten islame ateizmi njeh perkrahes, por eshte e pa mundshme atje qe te deklarohesh ateist sepse denohesh me vdekje. Nese deklarohesh ateist ne Afganistan ti ke nenshkruar denimin me vdekje. Nese deklarohesh ateist ne Pakistan ti ke nenshkruar vrasjen tende. Ne Arabine Saudite po e njejta te ndodhe sepse Islami eshte ligj shteteror. Nese shfleton lajme ne internet do te shohesh se ka per cdo dite qe njerez vriten sepse konsiderohen ateiste ne vendet islame, andaj nese thua shtetet islamike nuk njohin ateiste eshte e vertete sepse tashme ata jane 2 metra nen dhe. Per Islamin eshte me e lehte te mbijetoje nga kritiket pasi perdore edhe metoda te dhunes (pra e ka shtetin ne dore, policine, ushtrine, gjyqesorin, sherbimet inteligjente, resurse te pafundme te hollash qe vijne nga nafta) dhe nuk ka asnje metode qe konsiderohet amorale nese i sherben mbrojtjes se Islamit.

Krishterimi ka humbur besimtare jo per shkak te problemeve ne besimin krishter por ne shumice per shkak te injorances se popujve evropiane duke pranuar si shkencore teori si evolucionin. Qe nga klasa e I evropianet mesohen se jane vetem kafshe te evoluara. A ka evidence per kete, jo as 0%, por perseri konsiderohet si e vertete madje edhe si teori shkencore. Por gjithashtu mediat luajne rolin e tyre pasi krishterimin e luftojne me te gjitha mjetet, madje shpesh here duke thene te paverteta. Kur u be lufta ne Afganistan, Irak etj. te gjitha mediat perendimore thane se kjo eshte nje kryqezate per t'i konvertuar myslimanet ne te krishtere, pas ca viteve u pa qe kjo s'eshte e vertete, por perseri ka njerez qe i dojne genjeshtrat. Krishterimi nuk eshte shtet qe te kapitulloje dhe pa marre parasysh se sa njerez besojne ne Jezusin si Birin e Perendise. Krishterimi nuk eshte ne krize, mund te jene njerezit ne krize ndersa besimi krishter ska kurrfare problemi.

Sa i perket pyetjes qe me shtrove iu kam pergjigjur.

----------


## angmokio

> Nuk duken sepse i shkon koka ... tragjedia eshte qe ju kete e konsideroni si mburrje !
> 
> Problemi eshte qe shumica e vendeve muslimane jane jo-tolerante, ende nuk e kane perjetuar "revulucionin francez" te tyre dhe ende nuk jane laicizuar ne kuptimin qe religjioni plotesisht te ndahet nga shteti.Vetem Turqija eshte laicizuar ne teresi (Ataturk) mirepo Erdogan eshte duke e reislamizuar,edhe ate me sukses...keshtu kane qene edhe vendet europiane (te krishtera) para "hapit te madh" p.sh. deri me 1788. ateistet nuk do guxonin te deklaroheshin lirshem,mirepo vetem mbas dy viteve 1790. ateisteve nuk do i binte as nje fije e flokut nese deklaroheshin te tille.
> 
> Do bie edhe Bastija e juaj,pa merak  ...deri atehere vetem vazhdoni keshtu si jeni Turbo-Islam dhe armiqte e juaj do jene te kenaqur !


Nese do fillojme e te hamendesojme atehere eshte e kote te debatojme. Mjafton te vizitosh vendet arabe dhe muslimane dhe shikon se si xhamite mbushen plot. Te shkosh ne xhami per tu falur nuk te detyron njeri me zorr. E kunderta ndodh ne perendim. Shume prej kishave jane te detyruara te mbyllen per shkak te mos frekuentimit. E ardhmja i perket Islamit. Si ne perendim ashtu dhe ne lindje. Hidhi nje sy statistikave dhe do e vertetosh kete qe them une

 Shiko revolucionet arabe sot , nuk kerkojne qe ti pershtaten jetes perendimore por kerkojne te gjykojme me ligjet islame.

----------


## angmokio

> Ne boten islame ateizmi njeh perkrahes, por eshte e pa mundshme atje qe te deklarohesh ateist sepse denohesh me vdekje. Nese deklarohesh ateist ne Afganistan ti ke nenshkruar denimin me vdekje. Nese deklarohesh ateist ne Pakistan ti ke nenshkruar vrasjen tende. Ne Arabine Saudite po e njejta te ndodhe sepse Islami eshte ligj shteteror. Nese shfleton lajme ne internet do te shohesh se ka per cdo dite qe njerez vriten sepse konsiderohen ateiste ne vendet islame, andaj nese thua shtetet islamike nuk njohin ateiste eshte e vertete sepse tashme ata jane 2 metra nen dhe. Per Islamin eshte me e lehte te mbijetoje nga kritiket pasi perdore edhe metoda te dhunes (pra e ka shtetin ne dore, policine, ushtrine, gjyqesorin, sherbimet inteligjente, resurse te pafundme te hollash qe vijne nga nafta) dhe nuk ka asnje metode qe konsiderohet amorale nese i sherben mbrojtjes se Islamit.
> 
> Krishterimi ka humbur besimtare jo per shkak te problemeve ne besimin krishter por ne shumice per shkak te injorances se popujve evropiane duke pranuar si shkencore teori si evolucionin. Qe nga klasa e I evropianet mesohen se jane vetem kafshe te evoluara. A ka evidence per kete, jo as 0%, por perseri konsiderohet si e vertete madje edhe si teori shkencore. Por gjithashtu mediat luajne rolin e tyre pasi krishterimin e luftojne me te gjitha mjetet, madje shpesh here duke thene te paverteta. Kur u be lufta ne Afganistan, Irak etj. te gjitha mediat perendimore thane se kjo eshte nje kryqezate per t'i konvertuar myslimanet ne te krishtere, pas ca viteve u pa qe kjo s'eshte e vertete, por perseri ka njerez qe i dojne genjeshtrat. Krishterimi nuk eshte shtet qe te kapitulloje dhe pa marre parasysh se sa njerez besojne ne Jezusin si Birin e Perendise. Krishterimi nuk eshte ne krize, mund te jene njerezit ne krize ndersa besimi krishter ska kurrfare problemi.
> 
> Sa i perket pyetjes qe me shtrove iu kam pergjigjur.


E shikon c'besimtar hipokrit qe je ti? Ti ke turp te flasesh per biblen tende por vetem pellet si gomar me llafe boshe. Me thuaj,  je dakort qe bota e ka origjinen 5-6 vjecare? Me jip pergjigjen per kete dhe me pas hajde debato me mua.

----------


## mesia4ever

> E shikon c'besimtar hipokrit qe je ti? Ti ke turp te flasesh per biblen tende por vetem pellet si gomar me llafe boshe. Me thuaj,  je dakort qe bota e ka origjinen 5-6 vjecare? Me jip pergjigjen per kete dhe me pas hajde debato me mua.


Hape nje teme mbi Biblen ne nenforumin tend privat dhe aty shtroji pyetjet, garanto se nuk do te fshish postimet atehere te gjendet qarja edhe ty. Sjam i obliguar te debatoj me njerez qe fyhen nga e verteta. Adios amigos

----------


## angmokio

> Hape nje teme mbi Biblen ne nenforumin tend privat dhe aty shtroji pyetjet, garanto se nuk do te fshish postimet atehere te gjendet qarja edhe ty. Sjam i obliguar te debatoj me njerez qe fyhen nga e verteta. Adios amigos


Postimet ne nenforumin musliman asnjehere nuk i jane fshire ndonje anetari vetem kur ka ofenduar apo share. Per me teper , une si musliman se kam problem te ballafaqohem me ajetet kuranore me kedo dhe kudo. Problemi me ty eshte se ti je i lekundur ne besimin tend dhe sigurisht ne librin e dyshimte qe ti beson. Gjithsesi, kur te kem kohe do ta hap nje teme per biblen ne nenforumin musliman. Esselamu Alejkum!

----------


## Antiproanti

> Bota ju kthye ateizmit vetem *per shkak te fese se krishtere* e cila thote se origjina e botes eshte 5-6 mije vjecare? Ti vertete e beson kete gje ne bible? Pergjigju?
> Argument per kete eshte se *krishterimi eshte gjithnje e me teper ne kapitullim ne evrope nderkohe qe ateizmi eshte ne rritje*. Nderkohe qe ne vendet muslimane ateizmi nuk njeh perkrahes fare.


Megjithate, vete po e verteton se shumica absolute nuk jane te bindur as nga islami, por ne radhe te pare nga ateizmi...
Per shumicen absolute te atyre qe ti supozon se jane deshpruar nga feja e krishtere, as islami dhe praktikisht as nje religjion monoteist nuk paraqet alternative.
Prandaj, "argumenti" yt, sipas te cilit njerezit jane deshpruar nga krisherzmi, le qe nuk perputhet me realitetin, por edhe nese do ta pranonim si te perdorshem, do te ishte argument kunder seciles fe, edhe kunder islamit. Sepse ne boten ku jetojne shumica e ateisteve ose e njerezve tjere qe nuk e praktikojne besimin sipas rregullave fetare, pak kush konvertohet ne islam apo ndonje fe tjeter. 
Rritja e islamit ne keso vende eshte gati eksluzivisht rezultat i emigrimit te muslimaneve nga te kater anet e botes, jo i konvertimev relevante te "te deshpruarve" nga krisherizmi.

----------


## angmokio

> Megjithate, vete po e verteton se shumica absolute nuk jane te bindur as nga islami, por ne radhe te pare nga ateizmi...
> Per shumicen absolute te atyre qe ti supozon se jane deshpruar nga feja e krishtere, as islami dhe praktikisht as nje religjion monoteist nuk paraqet alternative.
> Prandaj, "argumenti" yt, sipas te cilit njerezit jane deshpruar nga krisherzmi, le qe nuk perputhet me realitetin, por edhe nese do ta pranonim si te perdorshem, do te ishte argument kunder seciles fe, edhe kunder islamit. Sepse ne boten ku jetojne shumica e ateisteve ose e njerezve tjere qe nuk e praktikojne besimin sipas rregullave fetare, pak kush konvertohet ne islam apo ndonje fe tjeter. 
> Rritja e islamit ne keso vende eshte gati eksluzivisht rezultat i emigrimit te muslimaneve nga te kater anet e botes, jo i konvertimev relevante te "te deshpruarve" nga krisherizmi.


Evropa nuk eshte e ekspozuar ndaj islamit por ndaj krishterimit te cilit dhe i eshte larguar. Informacioni qe shumica e evropianeve ka ndaj islamit eshte ai qe i serviret nga media. Por, e kunderta ndodh me ata evropiane te cilet ekspozohen sic duhet ndaj islamit. Duke lexuar rreth tij apo rene ne kontakt me besimtare muslimane. Eshte realitet qe ne evrope dhe usa jane me miliona ata qe jane konvertuar ne muslimane.

----------


## Norça.li

*

Si po iu thone tashme ketyre mesimdheneseve/profesoreve/doktoreve: analfabetë me diplloma.

Keta te cilet e mbajne veten per ateiste nuk jane ne gjendje t'i dallojne dy gjerat me elementare, me te thjeshtat fare.
Nese nuk te pelqen kleri, menyra e te predikuarit te tyre, dogmat e doktrinat...kjo nuk te ben ne asnje menyre ateist (Ateist=refuzues i eksistences se Zotit).
Ta marrim per shembull Karl Marksin. Ai e ka bere pikerisht kete gje, duke thene: "Religjioni eshte opium per popullin".
Megjithate, megjithese shumica nuk e dijne, nuk duan ta dijne.... Karl Marksi ka qene nxenes (dishepull) i Jezusit. Prandaj dhe "Kapitali" i tij vlene edhe sot e gjithe diten. Biles mu ne keto kohera eshte me se aktual...
E dyta eshte ceshtja e shpirtit.
Nese ndokush i cili e quan veten ateist, duke pohuar se nuk ka Zot, ama shpirti ekziston, kjo eshte idiotesia me fatale. Injorance par excellence.
Nese ka shpirt ka dhe Zot, si dhe anasjelltas.
Prandaj, keta ateistet ose levizin (e jetojne) me motore te cilet i kane shpikur vete ose, sic thash, jane injorante te klasit te pare.
Prandaj, atesist je vetem nese ke krijuar ndonje motor, i cili te mban gjalle... ose je IDIOT (analfabet) sikur ky tipi (mesimdhenesi i fillozofise politike).
Ky tipi eshte shumefish idiot.
Ne ato venda ku ka ndodhur iluminizmi, ku eshte zhvilluar teknologjia, ne Perendim pra, ne shumicen e shkollave te tyre mbahen lende fetare. Megjithese ne baze vullnetare, por prapseprap.
Injorant me dipllomë!

*

----------


## drague

hap nje ateist nje teme dhe hidhen fetaret me argumenta te fuqishme.

Ose Zoti nuk mund ta eliminojë të keqen, ose nuk do; Nëse nuk mundet, atëherë nuk është i gjithëfuqishëm ; Nëse nuk do, atëherë nuk është mirëdashës".

----------

iliria e para (25-01-2014)

----------


## Wordless

> Bota ju kthye ateizmit vetem per shkak te fese se krishtere e cila thote se origjina e botes eshte 5-6 mije vjecare? Ti vertete e beson kete gje ne bible? Pergjigju?


Ndërkohë Kurani e përkrah totalisht dhijatën ( pra bashkë me 6000 vjeçarin e tokës) ...Me përjashtim... dhe thotë që ata e ndryshuan librin ku flitej për mua "Muhamedin" si i dërguar... dhe jo e ndryshuan tërsisht, por vetëm ku flitej për profetin Muhamed  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## iliria e para

> Bota ju kthye ateizmit vetem per shkak te fese se krishtere e cila thote se origjina e botes eshte 5-6 mije vjecare? Ti vertete e beson kete gje ne bible? Pergjigju?


Kurse vendet muslimane ju kthyene terorizmit, diktatures, fashizmit... E di qe  fanatiket fetare e bejne strucin sen nuk duan ta shohin realitetin.

----------


## Le dévoué

> *
> 
> Si po iu thone tashme ketyre mesimdheneseve/profesoreve/doktoreve: analfabetë me diplloma.
> 
> Keta te cilet e mbajne veten per ateiste nuk jane ne gjendje t'i dallojne dy gjerat me elementare, me te thjeshtat fare.
> Nese nuk te pelqen kleri, menyra e te predikuarit te tyre, dogmat e doktrinat...kjo nuk te ben ne asnje menyre ateist (Ateist=refuzues i eksistences se Zotit).
> Ta marrim per shembull Karl Marksin. Ai e ka bere pikerisht kete gje, duke thene: "Religjioni eshte opium per popullin".
> Megjithate, megjithese shumica nuk e dijne, nuk duan ta dijne.... Karl Marksi ka qene nxenes (dishepull) i Jezusit. Prandaj dhe "Kapitali" i tij vlene edhe sot e gjithe diten. Biles mu ne keto kohera eshte me se aktual...
> E dyta eshte ceshtja e shpirtit.
> ...


Asnje lider evropjan nuk degjova te deklaronte se eshte ATEIST ! Kte nuk do ta thoje askush, vet Sarkozi i cili ishte i ashper me respektimin Laicizmit, ne nje moment te karrieres sapo ishte President shkoi ne vizit private tek Papa dhe u arsyetua duke then se kishte nevoje per keshilla shpirterore !

Problemi me Kosovaret qendron tek servilizimi ! Ata s'jan vetvetja, s'kan fije personaliteti dhe e gjithe jeta u shkon duke u bë sikur t'ishin dikush tjeter !! Keta jan tamam majmuna, sikurse pretendojn se edhe i kan rrenjet !

----------


## mesia4ever

> Evropa nuk eshte e ekspozuar ndaj islamit por ndaj krishterimit te cilit dhe i eshte larguar.* Informacioni qe shumica e evropianeve ka ndaj islamit eshte ai qe i serviret nga media*. Por, e kunderta ndodh me ata evropiane te cilet ekspozohen sic duhet ndaj islamit. Duke lexuar rreth tij apo rene ne kontakt me besimtare muslimane. Eshte realitet qe ne evrope dhe usa jane me miliona ata qe jane konvertuar ne muslimane.


Edhe myslimanet nuk dijne se cfare besojne, nuk i kane lexuar te gjithe te gjitha hadithet dhe Kuranin. 
Jo me miliona, por ndoshta me miliarda, tani do te dilni e te thoni se ne Evrope 3 miliarde njerez kane pranuar Islamin. Ju islamin e besoni sic ua servirin arabet, gjysmak prandaj ju vet fene tuaj e ndiqni pjese-pjese, per gjysme gati. Agjeroni Ramazin, por alkoolit nuk i ndaheni. Shumica prej jush jeni sikur shoku im mysliman qe thote se pi alkoolin por Allahu eshte meshirues e i fal mekatet. Sja ka idene per fene ne te cilen pretendon se beson, kurre sfalet dhe i vjen merzi me ia permend dikush, por hiqet si dijetar i madh i fese islame.

----------


## Norça.li

> Asnje lider evropjan nuk degjova te deklaronte se eshte ATEIST ! Kte nuk do ta thoje askush, vet Sarkozi i cili ishte i ashper me respektimin Laicizmit, ne nje moment te karrieres sapo ishte President shkoi ne vizit private tek Papa dhe u arsyetua duke then se kishte nevoje per keshilla shpirterore !


Ashtu eshte. Keta (b)analistat tane nuk e verejne dot kete gje. Problemi i tyre eshte se ashtu jane "edukuar" nga koha e 'komunizmit', megjithese ky tipi eshte munduar ta sqaroje se nuk eshte ashtu.
Lideret perendimore nuk thone asnjehere: "Na plifte e mbala", por :"Zoti na ndihmofte/bekofte".
Nuk eshte e thene se cdo lider, nese nuk i permbahet riteve perkatese fetare, eshte automatikisht ateist. Shumica e ateisteve perendimore deklarohen si ateiste ne kuptimin se nuk merren me fe/religjion, s'iu intereson kjo pune, merren me pune te tjera te dobishme...ama nuk djerrakohen "duke u marre" me mosekzistencen e Zotit.




> Problemi me Kosovaret qendron tek servilizimi ! Ata s'jan vetvetja, s'kan fije personaliteti dhe e gjithe jeta u shkon duke u bë sikur t'ishin dikush tjeter !! Keta jan tamam majmuna, sikurse pretendojn se edhe i kan rrenjet



Problemi i shqiptareve ne pergjithesi eshte imitimi, berja si tjetri apo ashtu sic ta merr mendja se si bejne te tjeret siperfaqesisht. Ke te drejte: imitimi eshte karakteristike kryesore e majmuneve  :ngerdheshje: 

*

----------


## Antiproanti

> Asnje lider evropjan nuk degjova te deklaronte se eshte ATEIST ! ...


Shpesh s'kane nevoje...
E deklarojne me vepra. Si p.sh. kjo:

http://www.politplatschquatsch.com/2...e-der-fdj.html

Paramendo, kur vajza e nje teologu, politikanja e profilit te larte te partise kristian-demokrate dhe liderja kryesore e europes perendimore dhe ndoshta e botes  fotografohet duke u shetitur lakuriq, atehere parmisht  s'nevojitet kurrfare deklarate eksplicite per ta kuptuar se feja dhe Zoti per te ne rastin me te mire jane vetem ceshtje eksluzivisht private. Pavaresisht deklaratave politike dhe zyrtare nga posti i Kancelares.

Vec paramendo cka kishin ba fundamentalistat islamik, te mbeshtetur dhe nga ti dhe disa tjere ne kete forum, nese do te publikohej nje fotografi e ngjashme e nje Kryeministre apo Kryetare shqiptare...!? 
S'kishi pushue dite e nate duke e shajt ate, familjen e saj, farefisin, mahallen dhe gjithe shqiptaret.

Perndryshe, eshte plotesisht e vetekuptueshme qe asnje lider i botes nuk deklarohet ateist, kur dihet se ne shumicen absolute te vendeve te rendesishme te botes mund te besh karriere politike vetem nese t'voton nje numer i konsiderueshem i zgjedhesve dhe jo vetem thelbi i militanteve partiak dhe ideologjik. 
Si deshiron te zgjedhes ne krye te partive konzervatore dhe te djathta, shpesh me lidhje te ngushta ose historike me kishen etj., dhe ne krye te shtetit, nese konsideron eksluzivisht apo ne menyre jo proporcionale interesat e nje grupi, i cili ne pergjithesi eshte irrelenvant sidomos per votat e partive te tilla.

----------


## Fishtani1

> Asnje lider evropjan nuk degjova te deklaronte se eshte ATEIST ! ...


Po si religjioz i ke degjuar?, pse duhet te shprehen per besimin e tyre? qe eshte dicka personale?

- Shumica e njerezve me humanist ne bote, jane e perkatesise ateiste/agnostike p.sh Bill Gates dhe Warren Buffett per momentin jane humanistet me te medhenj ne bote dhe qe te dy e kane deklaruar perkatesine e tyre ateiste.
- Gjithashtu shumica e shkencetareve me te njohur ne bote jane ateist dhe agnostike.

----------

